# Still waffleing between Ariens & Toro



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

I was sure I was going to get the Ariens 28" SHO but now also considering the Toro Power Max® HD 826 OXE - similar price
Ariens pro's - Bigger engine, metal chute slightly cheaper at msrp
negatives is I think I would rather have the trigger steer over the auto steer.


I don't know if the no clog chute will allow the smaller engine to discharge the snow easier? Plastic chute has lifetime warranty, size difference of 26" - 28" is irrevelant to me.


Any thought, especially from anyone owning this model of Toro? Of course the local power dealer (Toro) says I am wasting money on an Ariens


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Get the TORO , You will be 1 HAPPY CAMPER!!!!!!!!!!! k:k:k:k::wavetowel2:*


----------



## woodrmp (Oct 4, 2018)

The HD 826 is last years model. The new HD’s all have metal chutes for 2018-2019. I believe the 928 will be a couple hundred more than last years 826, they don’t have an HD 26” anymore


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

Toros site still lists the hd 826 powermax...what is the new 26" equivalent?


edit...sorry I did not see your last comment on not having 26" anymore...stopping into a dealer today to find out?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Get the TORO , You will be 1 HAPPY CAMPER!!!!!!!!!!! k:k:k:k::wavetowel2:*


THIS^^^^^

If you want trigger steering then the 826 OXE is the way to go.
Here Paul from Movingsnow.com gushes over the 826 OXE:https://movingsnow.com/2015/toro-power-max-heavy-duty-826-oxe-model-38805-picture-review/


*Hurry down to your Toro dealer before they run out! (please obey all traffic rules as you rush in to the dealer)*


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Two feet of snow?? No problem for the PowerMax HD 826 OXE!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

clifish said:


> Toros site still lists the hd 826 powermax...what is the new 26" equivalent?
> 
> 
> edit...sorry I did not see your last comment on not having 26" anymore...stopping into a dealer today to find out?


Are you at the dealer??:smile2:


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

just left 2 dealers, one had no Toros in stock only the husky, the other was showing me the 928 and 1028...1028 over what I want to spend and 928 hd

they don't make the 26 HD #38805 this year and that had the pistol drives

Although I might be able to get it online and shipped to a local dealer.


----------



## Brianwc (Oct 10, 2018)

I found an online dealer that had a few olde rMax HD 826 OXE @ 1299 something like snowblowers direct was the name. I'm still up in the air new 928 hd or 1028 hd the new 928 hd my local dealer will sell me for 1299 but I wish it had triggers


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

I am almost ready to go to costco and get the 24" Jonsered for $700, bigger engine than the rest, triggers and I could get 2 for the same price as the toro/Ariens.....Still up in the air it is coming down to whether I can use the auto steer with a torn rotator cuff...unfortunately I will only find out after a purchase.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

clifish said:


> I am almost ready to go to costco and get the 24" Jonsered for $700, bigger engine than the rest, triggers and I could get 2 for the same price as the toro/Ariens.....Still up in the air it is coming down to whether I can use the auto steer with a torn rotator cuff...unfortunately I will only find out after a purchase.



It does not have the trigger steering if you open the pdf it does not show the triggers or call for it in the specs
auto turn sucks soooo much now toro is using it among others lol
all the ariens pro use it
you have been told by atleast 5 folks on this board that auto turn is great straight as and arrow pixman cardo myself
town cutter russ01915 all people who know blowers adjust the housing and scrapper right poly shoes its butter and my drive is junky frost heaves dips couple of potholes still laser straight

other then that which you are afraid the 28 sho is so much better then all those blowers and built better its not even close for 1249

did you see the vid i sent i know you did thats without and impeller kit lol
you are a lost puppy at this point


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

Actually the pdf on page 5 for the jonesred shows the trigger for steer right and left....and your right information overkill at this point....gut is still telling me Ariens 28 sho.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

clifish said:


> Actually the pdf on page 5 for the jonesred shows the trigger for steer right and left....and your right information overkill at this point....gut is still telling me Ariens 28 sho.


It's time to listen to your gut...Get the SHO!
We do expect pics and stories about the sho so get going!!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

My choice is Toro with trigger steering, BUT I have never seen a Ariens blowing snow,


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

clifish said:


> Actually the pdf on page 5 for the jonesred shows the trigger for steer right and left....and your right information overkill at this point....gut is still telling me Ariens 28 sho.



cl i saw it on page 5
under the specs of the model number when you open the pdf of the machine it does not have it


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Hanky said:


> My choice is Toro with trigger steering, BUT I have never seen a Ariens blowing snow,


Here you go mr hanky


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Actually both are good machines. I've owned both brands over the years. They all have their pros and cons. We could spend hours showing one is better than the other. You're kind of in the "personal preference category" now.

Whatever your choice, best of luck and enjoy


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

:devil:If I get the Ariens it will match my jeep!
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=147223&thumb=1


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

The Toto Quick Stick will keep me with them. Love that. Ariens needs to step up to that as they do make a great machine.


----------



## sreeve29 (Jan 10, 2015)

I bought a 38805 3 years ago and love it.
Go with Toro.


----------

